# How old is everyone here? etc etc



## infinity

On the same lines as *post your mug* etc, it's pretty clear that most people just fill out the *interests* section of their profile... so it's time to give brief descriptions of everyone...

Key questions:

How old?

student? working? (if so, what as?)

Main *pets*?

Oh yeah, and about me (forgot - hence the *edit*...)

I'm 21 TODAY!!!, uni STUDent, lots of Ts, few mantids, scorps, kinda running dry at the moment


----------



## Ian

what about pin number?


----------



## Geckospot

I'm 22

I breed reptiles for a living (mostly rhacodactylus geckos)

I guess you could consider my 100+ geckos pets. I have 2 dogs, a cockatiel and mantids. I also have many different feeder insects but they're not exactly pets.

www.Geckospot.com


----------



## Samzo

pin number is 9.... oh wait, Ian!

I keep 1 bearded dragon

2 lepard geckos

3 emperor scorpions

rhino beetles

sun beetles

various mantis sp.

tiger salamander

various tarantula sp.

various phasmids

Aztec corn snake (coming tuesday)

And of course all the feeders.

Oh and i'm 15, student


----------



## Ian

chams

torts

leos

mantids

sticks

dogs

a cat

fish

chinchillas

guinea pigs

snails (pfff)

Student, 14, do a bit of gardening, earn a bit of money online, and gunna get a job in...sainsburys..yes, sainsburys, I know.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## ellroy

Well I guess at 30 I'm one of the more 'senior' members of the forum....although believe it or not there may actually be some older than me....cou-dave-gh!!! :wink:

I'm a 'mature' student studying Zoology and I currently keep:

Idolomantis diabolica

Creobroter gemmatus

Chilli the dog

Harry the Chinese hamster (supposedly a temporary lodger but looks like he's here to stay!)

I do a bit of part time work too to releive the burden on you tax payers :roll:

Cheers!

Alan


----------



## ibanez_freak

Hi,

Mantis and er... rabbits  .

16 and I am a student but work part time as an assistant swimming teacher and plan to get my band gigging soon. (Once we've written more than 3 songs).

If rock band doesn't work out when I'm older then it's full time at sainsburys.

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## Samzo

Sweet, I'm in a band! We've played around 7-8 gigs which is fun fun fun! Except a few gigs ago when our singer forgot all his words..... :S


----------



## Shadow Mantis

I'm 15 and a student. I keep mantids, a dog, and, in the near future, an Emporer Scorpion. I am currently a Kenpo Karate instructor-in-training.


----------



## Lan

21

community college and currently working at a tea shop

pets:

1 prembroke welsh corgi

2 cats

1 african mantis

1 giant african millipede

1 tanzanian giant yellow leg centipede


----------



## lullaby10

I am a 22 y/o, single mother, student, and a nanny. I am trying to get into nursing school.

I have 3 dogs and soon I'll have a marble mantis (at my dad's and step mom's)

21 alpacas and one dog at my mom's. (living with my parents til I graduate. It helps saving on rent and daycare.)


----------



## Ian

wehey! alpacas, they are so cool! We were gunna get some at one time, but then the offer for the field we were gunan buy went down the pot. What are yous like to keep?

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch

26.

artist, i sell paintings. have done a few CDs with a few bands i've been songwriter and guitarist for.

i havent got any pets yet, been preparing and reading up on em


----------



## Rick

28. I am a Safety Specialist for a large company. Spent 8 years active duty Army. Hobbies are mantids, reptiles, cars, outdoors, etc etc


----------



## PseudoDave

21 today infinity? Happy birthday sir...

I'm: Ancient

Working as: a surveyor but only until i've finished a couple of courses...

Pets include: Dogs, Cat, Horses, Lizards, Snakes, Fish, Goat, Chickens, Insects and Arachnids... Once I get a DWA, i'll keep something from every order of life... I'm the new Noa... :twisted:


----------



## nickyp0

age: 25

occ: indapendent contractor, BK

pets: birds, mantids,fruitflies lol, millipeds, fish, snakes. but my bigest thing is mantids lol


----------



## Samzo

I've had horses and chickens dave but never a goat... always wanted a goat... lol


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch

happy birthday Infinity!


----------



## Samzo

Oh yeah, happy bday jon! What did you get?


----------



## robo mantis

a goat lol :lol:


----------



## Joe

i'm 16

Joe


----------



## lorriekay56

I'm 48

My hubby and I have PW's, Chinese, African, Ghost and Stick mantis. We also have a few different species of ootheca.


----------



## Ian

Happy b'day jon...looks like you might have some..b'day roaches coming you way  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch

wodda treat :lol:


----------



## Deadrocks

I'm 14, and don't own any insect or reptile.


----------



## Ian

deadrocks, you are andrews mate...right?

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## jandl2204

well suppose ill give ya'll some info on me.

am 20, a student studying A level Law Psychology and sociology.

I als workpart time for the wal*mart family (ASDA) as a non food trader.

keep mantids (too many to list) phasmids (too many to list) and tropical fish (can't be bothered listing) :roll:

am studying to become a barrister.... keep mantids etcto keep me from boredom.

Lee


----------



## Jwonni

I'm 21 i work as an accounts clerk at a small accountancy practice, i go to college twice a week doing my technician AAT accounts after which i will be doing a major accountants qualification

I have 1 Mantid (spod the sphrod) but i intend to make my collection grow very soon


----------



## chinomathboy

me:25

have:

few mantis

few tarantulas

few snakes

few cherry shrimps

few fish

one (a dog that is)

am a graduate students in applied math, work as an operations research analyst...

gotta go study for a midterm for tomorrow, YAY...

Chen


----------



## Rib

Im 20, Currently studying Philosophy &amp; Literature at Uni and I have 4 praying mantids at the moment, two of which are nymph Dead leaf


----------



## Deadrocks

> deadrocks, you are andrews mate...right?Cheers,
> 
> Ian


No him and I aren't mates. He's a friend! xD


----------



## Ian

I see...


----------



## Samzo

> deadrocks, you are andrews mate...right?Cheers,
> 
> Ian
> 
> 
> 
> No him and I aren't mates. He's a friend! xD
Click to expand...

I guess mate doesn't mean friend in America?


----------



## Ian

Yeah.,..I might just want to point out that is it not mate..as in "mantis" mate..


----------



## Samzo

lol yeah


----------



## Andrew

lol......... :roll:


----------



## Tapos

i am 45, i have a 5, 7, and 8 yearold. i found 2 kinds of mantis in our back yard 2 years ago, and have been keeping them since. the mantids are a good educational path for my kids. as well as way cool. my wife is from the Philippines, last time we were there we found a mantis and it was much larger than what we see here. we have chinese, little green with orange dots ( i've found 3 names for them?), giant asian, giant indian, stick, Creobroter Elongata, B. Mendica. we also found a katydid in the front yard, she is now laying eggs. they look cool, but do not seem to make good pets. and last we have a big cat named Bruce.


----------



## Ian

Wow, you are in Arizona right? Maybe you can find some unicorn mantis  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## yen_saw

I am going to be 34 after this Christmas. I am from Malaysia. My wife is from Hong Kong and hate bugs...bummer!! Thank god my 9-yr old son loves bugs and is the one that inspired me to start keeping bugs again.


----------



## Samzo

Haha Yen, what 9yr old boy isn't?!


----------



## Deadrocks

> Yeah.,..I might just want to point out that is it not mate..as in "mantis" mate..


No sense of humor. But no we don't call each other mates here, just dudes.


----------



## Ian

I see....


----------



## Samzo

Ok, i call my mates dudes as welll lol


----------



## Ian

yeah...same here...I am confused... :?


----------



## ibanez_freak

I actually just call my friends mates if I'm taking the piss.

But yeah, normally it's dude, but they tend to get annoye by this (bunch of trendies :evil: )

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## Jesse

I am 27, I am working on completing a master's degree in entomology (I already have a bachelor's degree in entomology).

I keep too many tarantulas, a few assassins, a few millipedes, and a few mantids(used to keep too many). I also like to read scientific literature (mostly entomology related).

I also love watching ice hockey, GO SABRES!


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch

i wish there was somewhere doing entomology degrees round here, open university should do em


----------



## PseudoDave

I believe open university were on about selecting courses to help out budding entomologists one my cousin looked into it, but for now you can still get some good qualifications from them to help you along the way.


----------



## Isis

Wow, what a team of different people  

I'm a biotechnology and bioinformatics student at uni in Poznan  I'm 20, I keep some mantids, crickets and moths. Also interested in entomology and diving.


----------



## infinity

I'm taking bioinformatics as part of my biochem and genetics course and all I have to say is *respect* to anyone that takes that course! I take it you're using UNIX and the like? I have an essay on that due in soon - expect a few emails!  

I WOULD have taken entomology as a course but I went to the Natural History Museum in London (anyone that's been to London will know it) and worked behind the scenes - got so bored with the cataloguing side of it that it put me off doing it seriously


----------



## Cornsnake Kid

Well I'm 13, I want to get into bugs but I dont have any yet, I have a corn snake I love reptiles.


----------



## Obie

I'm 29. Finishing up a bachelors in Zoology with emphasis in entomology. Gonna try for a PhD (entomology). Hobbies are Insects, Reptiles, Fish, Pirate Radio, Weight lifting/BBing, and science in general.


----------



## Mantis Keeper

17, heading into a field in zoology(primarily herpetology and entemology) as that is by far my favorite subject. I'm interested in almost anything that lives.


----------



## Obie

> I'm taking bioinformatics as part of my biochem and genetics course and all I have to say is *respect* to anyone that takes that course! I take it you're using UNIX and the like? I have an essay on that due in soon - expect a few emails!  I WOULD have taken entomology as a course but I went to the Natural History Museum in London (anyone that's been to London will know it) and worked behind the scenes - got so bored with the cataloguing side of it that it put me off doing it seriously


I work in the insect museum at my university (UC Davis) and I have to agree with you about the cataloging aspects. It can be very boring. I'm lucky though - collection/lab work is only about 50% of my job. The rest is field work  . I may even get to go on some expeditions to Andes and to PNG in the not too distant future! Can't beat that...


----------



## Jay

I was just using the search feature and saw this discussion so I think I'll add to it. The whole thing about the "mates" makes me laugh. I guess you just have to have lived in the UK.  "Ya allright mate?"

I'm 27, married with three young children. My children love holding the mantids!  

I have a B.A. in Elementary Education and am finishing up an M.A. in Deaf Education. A couple years back I was semi-fluent in British Sign Language while now I'm working on getting through my American Sign Language testing done. I am planning on moving to Tucson this summer.

I have no pets other than my mantids and their prey.

My other hobbies mainly center around alternative energy technologies.


----------



## themann42

i'm 22 from michigan. graduating with a degree in architecture in 3 weeks.

i have...

two tanks of poison dart frogs (dwarf tincs and leucomelas)

one tank of african cichlids (mostly saulosi)

soon one tank of spiny flower mantis

you can see pics in the link in my signature.


----------



## julian camilo

> I'm taking bioinformatics as part of my biochem and genetics course and all I have to say is *respect* to anyone that takes that course! I take it you're using UNIX and the like? I have an essay on that due in soon - expect a few emails!  I WOULD have taken entomology as a course but I went to the Natural History Museum in London (anyone that's been to London will know it) and worked behind the scenes - got so bored with the cataloguing side of it that it put me off doing it seriously


i worked there too for a bit! i had to pretty much re-label a whole floors worth of cabinets cos the person before me messed it up. also had to re-organize alot of specimens into new cabinets and whatnot. but at lunch break i'd go down to the mantis cabinets and have a gander, it was brilliant, the diversity of all the specimens. but i wasnt working on the mantis floor, mainly with parasitic hymenoptera. actually looking back it was pretty interesting, i forgot.


----------



## infinity

oh i can beat that- a big portion of the work i was doing was gluing the polystyrene bases to the boxes they pinned the bugs in... Mainly in the lepidoptera section but got to see the coleoptera etc too - THAT section took up several floors whereas the lepidoptera, mantodea etc took up just one. The job part was kinda boring but the explorations on my breaks were amazing! - I guess at that age/ experience I shouldn't have expected much more...


----------



## Lukony

20, film maker/producer/writer/director/editor (you get the idea) into just about anything that can hold my interest for a while like backpacking, rock climbing, film making, art, billards. Just got into keeping mantids but it seemed like a great thing to do. Use to keep chamelions but I got sick of the hastle that followed with the upkeep.


----------



## knighterrant

I am 22.

I am the graphic artist for a little film distribution company here in Oregon. I make all their DVD's, brochures, biz cards, etc. Oh, and I create / upkeep their website.

My parents has a few cats, but I don't have any pets yet. You gotta love a rent free pad


----------



## rlechols

I'm 33, married with 2 kids, ages 11 and 9. My kids love the mantids and so do I, but unfortunately, my husband doesn't. He is tolerating them but doesn't see my need to get more!  

I've got these mantids: Pygmies, P. Spurca, PWs, B. Mendica, Chinese, European, African, Giant Indian, B. Borealis, S. Carolina, P. Paradoxa, T. Pantherina, and finally--some H. Coronatus!!

I also have two cats: one skinny, one fat.


----------



## Jay

Wow rlechols. I only have one species of mantids at present and my wife has concerns with the small amount of time I spend with them. My kids love them while my wife shows a slight tolerance for them. It looks like you have a pretty large collection there.

When I get sick of everything else I go and throw an insect in for one of my adult females. This may sound crazy but watching a mantis chomp down on another insect is kind of therapeutic. :?


----------



## rlechols

Wow, I know what you mean! When everything else around is rotten, the fascination of observing these marvelous "critters" brings a little joy. If it weren't for the fact that my husband doesn't want to break my daughter's heart, he'd probably say, "No more mantids!" Although, he loves photography and has found there's always something interesting to photograph with exotic mantids around!

Good luck with your pets!


----------



## Meemee

I'm 40, a SAHM and part time student. I have 1 husband, 2 kids, 1 chameleon, 1 golden skink, 1 salamander, 2 cats (1 skinny and 1 fat just like yours Rlechols), 8 chinese ooths, 1 Acanthops falcata and millions of fruit flies.

It's very difficult to find people (especially women) who share my interest in reptiles and insects so when I came across this forum I told my husband that I found "my people". Pretty exciting! Although my husband and kids like insects all of my friends think I'm crazy.

Meemee


----------



## robo mantis

me to but bugs and reptiles are cool welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## wuwu

i'm 23, turning 24 this oct. i graduated from UCI with a B.S. in computer science w/ a digital arts minor last june. i'm working part-time as a web developer/designer at two small start-ups at the moment. besides mantids, my other hobbies include collecting dvds, cds, photography, web design, billiards, and blogging. i also keep tropical fish and love live plants and freshwater shrimp. oh yea, i'm a father to my 1 year old pom/chi mix named joey.

p.s. after reading everyone's brief bios, i feel old.


----------



## bruty2fruity

22, will be 23 in a matter of days

i keep various mantises as pets , used to ahve a pond full of carp but they died

i work in the i.t trade nothing really great


----------



## robo mantis

I am 13, I am trying to get good at raising mantids (not much at the moment :lol: )


----------



## joseofsa

Im 18 and new to the mantid scene but very expierenced with Centipedes and Trantulas. Have 3 mantids now but getting 4 more and 5 ooths in the near future. also an avid fish breeder. Bettas, cichlids, and koi are my specialtys.


----------



## robo mantis

cool welcome to the forum


----------



## 13ollox

Hi ,

I'm Neil , 17 and been keeping mantids for around 5-6 months . got my driving test soon ( hopefully a pass is in order ) and play Drums for Vacant Noise ( keep a look out for us in the next few years :lol: )

currantly working as a part time postie for royal mail ( yes i know there , try working for them  ) will soon have an apprentischip as a car technician ( my one true talent ) 8)

raising a few species of mantids at the moment . nothing majorly exotic

Membranacea

Parviceps

Agriona


----------



## Mantis Keeper

17, Student. I don't have a lot of money or space so I dont' have much yet. But I have a cat, three chinese mantids, a scorpion(but I'm giving it to a friend that likes them because he gave me one of my chinese), a green anole, and an indo-pacific gecko. Oh, and a borealis ooth that should either hatch or deside not to any day now.


----------



## BigBreeder

Turn 45 tomorrow, keep 53 tarantula, have 5 marbled mantis, expecting 4 bud wings this week, 9 scorpions, 47 aquariums in a warehouse with fish, 6 snakes, various feeder colonies, 2 children, one leaving for vet school in two weeks( don't know why he wants to be an exotics vet - LOL),

2 Canary Island Mastiffs, 1 Cocker Spaniel who thinks he is a person. Self employed HVAC and appliance tech. Really enjoy this site.


----------



## robo mantis

welcome to the forum


----------



## cdub11122

I am 16 and i am a student

I have:

3 dogs

1 ferret

3 leos

1 armadillo lizard

and 3 mantids and 3 ooths

I am going into the US Marine Corp. after I get done with college, or maybe I can get them to pay for my college.


----------



## Rick

> I am 16 and i am a studentI have:
> 
> 3 dogs
> 
> 1 ferret
> 
> 3 leos
> 
> 1 armadillo lizard
> 
> and 3 mantids and 3 ooths
> 
> I am going into the US Marine Corp. after I get done with college, or maybe I can get them to pay for my college.


Joining the military will get you college money and I personally would do the military stint before college for that reason. Also you can take classes while you are in the military and they will pay most if not all of it. I enjoyed my time in the military. College money is not the main reason you should join though. You should have a desire to serve your country.


----------



## randyardvark

18 and taking a year out before i ponder on going to uni and currently im in bar and cafe work, and i keep a little variety of animals...

mantids

chile rose

eri silk moths

ferret

22 border canaries (i breed and show)

and any where between 10-15 racing pigeons (mainly hartogs/jansens)

a dog (alsatian/lab/collie thing)

2 cats

and a french lop

but im sure that ill be gaining a few more at kempton on 6th oct!


----------



## ddvw123abc

im 10 :lol: I have three mantids a gray with green legs a chinese and a young green one wich I dont know what it is mi a student duh my birthday is January 17 and I play adventure quest and dragonfable


----------



## nekomi

I'm new here, but might as well introduce myself....

I'm 21, an art student taking a little time off to get situated in my new place (hubby and I just moved). Current pets:

Brazilian rainbow boa

Leucistic black ratsnake

Saltwater reef aquarium

Freshwater South American cichlid/discus aquarium (in the works)

5 cats

...And soon, a mantis  

I've always had an interest in mantids, especially the European praying mantids that we have around here. I'm thinking of catching a female next week, and hopefully she'll lay an ooth for me to raise.  Or I'll just have to break down and buy one of those beautiful exotic mantids I see listed in the Classifieds here... :lol:


----------



## chris_photo

I'm 34.


----------



## yen_saw

Glad to see another person the same age as mine here!


----------



## Chris_Pull

I'm nice young at the age of 16


----------



## ddvw123abc

just kidding in 16 lol


----------



## Rick

> just kidding in 16 lol


So why would you say you were 10 then?


----------



## ddvw123abc

to fool you hahahahhahahahahhahahahahahhahahhahahahahahahahha my brothers 10 lol


----------



## Rick

If you say so.


----------



## robo mantis

well i'm 13 no lie


----------



## worldofmantis

im 14 love playing paintball and have 7 mantids 5 orchids and two chinese and a australian shepard dog


----------



## robo mantis

wow i have to many pets to name


----------



## Sheldon Johnson

I thought i already did this... Oh well.

20

University 3rd year in Computing (programming, web dev, etc)

Not as many mantids as in the past due to new housing, but i still have my massive gongy colony.

A parrot named ducky!

I am also claiming the title of tallest man on mantidforum  (im a giant in clinical terms)


----------



## tarpshack

I guess I'll jump on the bandwagon too.

I'm 24.

I'm taking part-time classes at the University of Cincinnati to finish up my bachelors while I work at a design/technical firm here in Cincinnati.

I have cared for several different pets in my lifetime:

fish, hermit crabs, mice, hamsters, ball python, ferrets, rabbit, guinea pig, turtle, cat, dogs, and soon to be Mantids.

The only animals I have now are my two dogs. I'm expecting mantids to arrive today.


----------



## ASH

hello i was 16 on wednesday! i live in devon been a member of this forum for a wile .keeping at the moment

a few mantids want more

a corn snake

comman toads

chille rose spider (adult female)


----------



## Justin

Just turned 30.

I'm an aspiring writer (yeah, I know, who isn't?! :wink: )

Lots of pets!


----------



## Butterfly

I guess Ill add myself to the list too.

Im 29. Full time employed as a QA Specialist at a local ISP (Internet Srevice Provider) here in the Los Angeles area. Basically I monitor all the representatives that take sales calls or billing calls to make sure theyre telling the customers the right stuff.

I garden, swim alot, and devour books like theres no tomorrow. I am a big Horror / blood and gore freak, my moms bday is the day after halloween so that could explain it.

I have one cat named Mulder (yeah I was an X-Files freak)

and at present I only have my one European Mantis named Thor. She's laid 3 oothecas so far so Ill have hundreds of babies soon. Anyone want one? lol.


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis

I be 16..

a Student, got a paper-job, aspire to either be an architect, work in some engineering role for BT..

3 Gerbils

2 Lobsters

1 Rabbit

2 Mice

2 Tropical Aquariums

Mantids

2 Turtles

..umm I like airsoft, paintball, basketball, hockey, athletics, online gaming (battlefield 2, ghost recon etc) and err.. ribs (Rigid Inflatable Boats).. :wink:


----------



## hibiscusmile

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ALL :!: I am 52!!! I live in Ohio, which is one of the few places in the world where all the seasons are. I have had many trades thru the years. Degrees in law enforcement. Married with 2 grown boys, 33 &amp; 24, 1 still here! Two grandkids, 4 (boy) &amp; (girl) 7. Currently 1 German Shepard, and me Mantis. Raised the boys on farm w/ cows (jerseys &amp; gurneys) goats (alpine) hogs, rabbits (Whites) &amp; incubated turkey, geese, ducks from homemade incubator, all hatched! Vegetable gardening, Great Danes, and a number of cats. Lately, Oranda's that grew to 10". Have a yellow belt in Karate. Working in Glass business with Hubby, (own my own Antique Mirror resilvering business, hence the email [email protected]), installing shower doors, and some storefront installation &amp; all bookeeping &amp; ad designing for him. Built shop with hubby, did all the electrical &amp; phone wiring inside, insulating, and so on. Hobbies are cooking, sewing, crocheting, writing books for grandchildren, reading, embrodiery, woodworking, computing, walking and making lighting fixtures. My fav is mantis and lights, or is it sewing. I have so many things I love it's hard to say. Speaking of which, I have now said too much, and I am to old for you all to pay attention to me here. Enjoy! :lol:


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis

> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ALL :!: I am 52!!! I live in Ohio, which is one of the few places in the world where all the seasons are. I have had many trades thru the years. Degrees in law enforcement. Married with 2 grown boys, 33 &amp; 24, 1 still here! Two grandkids, 4 (boy) &amp; (girl) 7. Currently 1 German Shepard, and me Mantis. Raised the boys on farm w/ cows (jerseys &amp; gurneys) goats (alpine) hogs, rabbits (Whites) &amp; incubated turkey, geese, ducks from homemade incubator, all hatched! Vegetable gardening, Great Danes, and a number of cats. Lately, Oranda's that grew to 10". Have a yellow belt in Karate. Working in Glass business with Hubby, (own my own Antique Mirror resilvering business, hence the email [email protected]), installing shower doors, and some storefront installation &amp; all bookeeping &amp; ad designing for him. Built shop with hubby, did all the electrical &amp; phone wiring inside, insulating, and so on. Hobbies are cooking, sewing, crocheting, writing books for grandchildren, reading, embrodiery, woodworking, computing, walking and making lighting fixtures. My fav is mantis and lights, or is it sewing. I have so many things I love it's hard to say. Speaking of which, I have now said too much, and I am to old for you all to pay attention to me here. Enjoy! :lol:


Do you ever sleep?


----------



## hibiscusmile

:lol: :lol: U r funny, but yes I sleep a lot, must keep up me strength u know!!!


----------



## Horatio

I am Horatio, a policeman from Miami and I wear sunglasses... 8) Actually, I am a 42 year old mom (two school kids) and I have a very mantis supporting husband/best friend (14+ years). I did 4+ years of Biological Sciences at the University of Alberta (Zoo major, Bio minor) before transferring in to the BScN, RN program (let it be known that the science background was wonderful in helping me with the Nursing degree). We prefer that I stay at home with our children until they are really established in their schooling. I am a strong Christian and I teach Sunday School. I am also a Girl Guide Leader. Cool science projects keep us happy at home. I was and am a huge Steve Irwin fan. Gosh I miss him! He was like a Zoo hero for my whole family. We have a geriatric ferret (I've had ferrets since 1988), a mini dachshund named Odie, 4 cats (we had them on the farm and kept them when we moved to town), a few fish (Camrose water is extremely hard on them), and the chinese mantids (we think) in L2 (I have 11 left). We do have a few escaped crickets as one of my children knocked over the cricket cage and told me later about it....AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA! Oh yes, I did take a med-vet entomology course way back when I was young and in university (plus the usual vert and invert stuff). I think my favorite course of all time was a higher level Ornithology course from a Dr. Boag (U of A).


----------



## Ian

> I am Horatio, a policeman from Miami and I wear sunglasses... 8)


Sounds like a teenage fantasty to me


----------



## jplelito

Howdy, name's Jon, and I am 25.

Graduate student at Penn State, studying Entomology and earning my PhD (just two more years I hope!). I work on the emerald ash borer, which is an invasive beetle, during the summer months to earn more pay and write my thesis.

During the fall/winter I work on moth olfactory ability and moth pheromones as relates to controlling crop pests.

I've worked with mantids before and continue to do experiments/try to write papers in my spare time - but they don't leave me a lot of spare time these days! :evil: I have one paper out from a year ago on _Tenodera_. Another one to follow up soon, if it passes review. (ugh)

I've kept a lot of species, some for a while, others just once or twice, but I hope to do a lot of research to help out others that want to study them or just keep them as pets!


----------



## Rick

> I am Horatio, a policeman from Miami and I wear sunglasses... 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a teenage fantasty to me
Click to expand...

Guess you don't watch CSI Miami?

Well since it's been awhile since I posted in this thread I am 29 still at same job. Hobbies are astronomy, animals, cars, fishing, hunting, guns, fitness, etc etc.

2 cats

1 uromastyx

1 box turtle

mantids.


----------



## robo mantis

nice i never knew you have 2 cats i thought you only had one.


----------



## Horatio

:lol: Yes, I watch my redheaded hero on Monday nights - my husband always makes fun of Horatio. Actually, my kids make fun of Horatio too. :? I bet my mantids would like Horatio! But then again, this would suggest emotions...


----------



## Horatio

> Howdy, name's Jon, and I am 25. Graduate student at Penn State, studying Entomology and earning my PhD (just two more years I hope!). I work on the emerald ash borer, which is an invasive beetle, during the summer months to earn more pay and write my thesis.
> 
> During the fall/winter I work on moth olfactory ability and moth pheromones as relates to controlling crop pests.
> 
> I've worked with mantids before and continue to do experiments/try to write papers in my spare time - but they don't leave me a lot of spare time these days! :evil: I have one paper out from a year ago on _Tenodera_. Another one to follow up soon, if it passes review. (ugh)
> 
> I've kept a lot of species, some for a while, others just once or twice, but I hope to do a lot of research to help out others that want to study them or just keep them as pets!


Is it possible to access papers etc. on line? I remember some of the old ways on how to do things, but it has been many years since I graduated and I'm sure the old ways are archaic. It would be brain refreshing to see some of your work. I have a brother-in-law that works out of Queens doing a whole bunch of studies with the MRI machine and spinal cord research (Dr. Patrick Stroman). The science part of me is so blasted away when I get a glimps of what he does. Horatio.


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis

> I am Horatio, a policeman from Miami and I wear sunglasses... 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a teenage fantasty to me
Click to expand...

*Guess you don't watch CSI Miami?*

Damn, I loved that show..


----------



## skinnylegs

Yo,im James,im 13 and live in ireland.

I tag &amp; spraypaint for people(like new skateparks)but its not really a job. :lol: 

my hobbies include skateboarding,paintin,and bugs  

i have a few mantids(i wud get more but my mom wont let me :? )

and a tanzanian red claw scorpion and i plan to get another one and have lots of little baby scorpions  

well thats me in a nutshell!

P.S.Is anyone here on bebo?


----------



## Ian

Bebo? Get some taste....myspace


----------



## skinnylegs

i wud but i cant find the "sign up" button anywhere :lol:


----------



## Peekaboo

> i wud but i cant find the "sign up" button anywhere :lol:


It's the bright orange one.


----------



## skinnylegs

oh,i see...


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis

I be on Bebo :wink:


----------



## Ian

Same! I feel ashamed to have a Bebo account, but it's true...I do.

Myspace is so much better. Always will be. =]


----------



## Asa

> Well I guess at 30 I'm one of the more 'senior' members of the forum....although believe it or not there may actually be some older than me....cou-dave-gh!!! :wink: I'm a 'mature' student studying Zoology and I currently keep:
> 
> Idolomantis diabolica
> 
> Creobroter gemmatus
> 
> Chilli the dog
> 
> Harry the Chinese hamster (supposedly a temporary lodger but looks like he's here to stay!)
> 
> I do a bit of part time work too to releive the burden on you tax payers :roll:
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Alan


I am 42 years old, so I beat you there (although probably not in maturity :roll: ). I currently keep a few female chinese-

5 marble-

7 giant asian-

2 giant indian-

3 budwing-

9 african-

4 europeans-

Sorry but none are for sale, so don't PM me.

I am a nature conservationist and ranger. I am retired from a pesticide prevention job in the government. Asa is actually my real name believe it or not. Oh yeah, I am a male. 8)


----------



## ramantis

Asa-got you beat by one year...I'm 43, aside from Mantids, my other

interests are Frogfish (still learning, don't own any yet) building models,

and old AMC cars...mainly Javelins. I currently have 6 Ghosts, 8 Orchids,

3 Wide Arm, 4 Giant Shields, 3 Devil Flowers. I own my own company in

Fort Worth, Texas, selling pigment for coloring concrete and mortar.

Maybe we should all quit our jobs and open a Mantis- Super Store

somewhere................


----------



## Asa

> Asa-got you beat by one year...I'm 43, aside from Mantids, my otherinterests are Frogfish (still learning, don't own any yet) building models,
> 
> and old AMC cars...mainly Javelins. I currently have 6 Ghosts, 8 Orchids,
> 
> 3 Wide Arm, 4 Giant Shields, 3 Devil Flowers. I own my own company in
> 
> Fort Worth, Texas, selling pigment for coloring concrete and mortar.
> 
> Maybe we should all quit our jobs and open a Mantis- Super Store
> 
> somewhere................


Kind of doubt anybody except us would buy from it though.


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis

> I am a nature conservationist and ranger.


What your job description? Jet around all day on quad bikes? Shoot poachers? Dynamite fish? :shock:


----------



## robo mantis

lol no he hangs them in trees by their toenails


----------



## Asa

Fingernails, robo mantis, fingernails. :wink:


----------



## robo mantis

:wink:


----------



## Longhorn

29


----------



## Kriss

I 24 years old.

I keep mantids predominantly and have done for some time.

I have about 7 different Species and an 8th on the way (Thanks Yen 8)).

I also have a few Millipedes, Cockroaches and Phasmids.

I work as a fresh produce Sales man.

Its basically an office job where I try and sell pallets of fruit and Vegetables to the UK wholesale markets.

I like it, I would describe it as selling money with a shelf life.

But entomology is the passion in my life (don't let the girlfriend hear that)  :shock:


----------



## colddigger

wellll sonny, let me see here....

my age i have forgotten, curse this alteimerz, dangit! forgot how to spell too....

i currently live in what i believe to be a wooden? box next to a library or warehouse of some sort....

my pets, i keep them in the building by the way, consist of several types of mantis, a gecko, pair of anoles, countless and growing number of cats,dogs of no particular kind, some bottom feeding fish,large hooved creatures, and some salamders, there may be something else


----------



## buddhistsoldier88

I'm 18, in Active Duty Army (currently on inactive service), I'm a student, a Future Soldier, a son, a Boyfriend, a brother and my hobbies are learning about martial arts, studying the arts, and mantids soon enough. But I'll postpone that as my mother is dying....


----------



## hibiscusmile

I am so sorry to hear of your Mother's failing health. Hang in there as I am sure she is glad to have you home with her now.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88

> I am so sorry to hear of your Mother's failing health. Hang in there as I am sure she is glad to have you home with her now.


Thank you ma'am...By the looks of her i'd say shes only got a few days left...


----------



## skinzfan72

35 here


----------



## Djoul

23 years old


----------

